# Pursue further? FNA & US picture included in message



## Labby (Jul 1, 2015)

This is what I know about my thyroid:

43 yo female

US findings: 
Left lobe - ~ 1 cm lesion hypoechoic, solid, with microcalcifations (see US picture) and a smaller cystic lesion (can be seen in picture as well)

Right lobe - 2 very small sub centimeter Hypoechoic lesions ~ 3 mm each

Cytology report: 
FNA cytology report on the largest with microcalcifations: "pathologic diagnosis: rare scattered clusters of benign follicle cells in the background of abundant watery colloid, no malignant cells seen; consistent with adenematoid nodule (colloid nodule)". That's all it said.

Endo did a cortisol stimulation test as well, reported to be normal reaction.

I have recently lost 35 lbs in several months unintentionally and have some of the symptoms of being hyper: weight loss, anxiety, sweating, etc.

All thyroid blood work is in the normal range: Free T4, TSH, Thyroglobulin AB, and TPO AB
Do I need to pursue this further or quit worrying?

Endo wants to watch it and see me in six months

The only reason I am questioning it is because of the microcalcifations along with rapid and extreme weight loss. (I know normally there are no symptoms, but still concerning)

I hope I posted this under the correct subject : )

Thank you so much for any input: )


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> All thyroid blood work is in the normal range: Free T4, TSH, Thyroglobulin AB, and TPO AB


Can you post those results with ranges please.


----------



## Labby (Jul 1, 2015)

TSH = 1.44 (Range says .35-4.94 is normal) @endo office
TSH = 1.14 (range .55-4.78) @ GP office

FT-4 = .9. (range .7-1.5)
Thyroglobulin AB = shows "<20" as result. (range 0-39.9)
TPO AB = <10 (Range 0-34.9)


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> FT-4 = .9. (range .7-1.5)


This would be considered hypo. Closer to 3/4 of range is your goal. 10 is 1/2 1.3 is 3/4

You are not even to 1/2 of range - this is not normal.

How many times have you had FT-4 and FT-3 drawn?



> I have recently lost 35 lbs in several months unintentionally and have some of the symptoms of being hyper: weight loss, anxiety, sweating, etc.


The spots on your thyroid appear to be having an impact on your hormone production - however, one lab is not enough to confirm that. TSH is useless, you need to have both FT labs run to really know where your thyroid hormone levels are.


----------

